# Hey Guys I Got You Some Pics!!!



## sILlogger (Jun 11, 2007)

this is a picture of veneer white oak on a patch that i am supposed to cut this fall once the crops are out. i leaned a 4' scale stick against it for reference... 





these are some pics from this morning...laying into a big water oak(Pin Oak) the new 660 w/24" powermatch
just for a little reference




laying into it




let 'er eat!!!




starting the notch




evening the notch up a bit








cutting the side notch


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 11, 2007)

cutting the notch out of the other side








boring out the heart




getting ready to turn 'er loose




TIMBER!!!




Getting a gameplan








Trimming up the butt


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 11, 2007)

starting the toppin
















cutting out the first limb log


----------



## Peacock (Jun 11, 2007)

Awesome pics!

One question....why do you cut so close to the ground?


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 11, 2007)

pulling the first limb log








cutting off the butt log-16'


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 11, 2007)

pulling the butt log
















floating the front wheels!! the front end of the skidder was so light due to the weight of the log that the machine wanted to go in a straight line








another limb log


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 11, 2007)

the leftovers!!


----------



## BC_Logger (Jun 11, 2007)

good pics their but a question for you, why don't you run that 66 with a larger bar it would make felling a little easy


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 11, 2007)

at the widest point the stump was 6'5" (77" across) with an overall average of about 6'1"-6'2"(73-74") across, got 6 logs total with the butt log haveing right at 1000bft it in. as for the cutting low to the ground it utlizes the most out of the tree and make the machine able to run over the top of them

the stump


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 11, 2007)

BC_Logger said:


> good pics their but a question for you, why don't you run that 66 with a larger bar it would make felling a little easy



I typically run the 24" bar because the bulk of the trees i cut are in the 3-4' range. and yes this would have been a good time for me to have a 3 footer, but i dont' have one right now, so i was making due with what i had, the 36" is on the to-get list. and cutting oak and hickory sure does suck up alot of power-and i don't need a 36" all the timie....

HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY THE PICS!!! :chainsawguy:


----------



## DDM (Jun 11, 2007)

Great thread! Keep them coming!What was that 1 tree worth?


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 11, 2007)

DDM said:


> Great thread! Keep them coming!What was that 1 tree worth?



the one that i cut wasn't anything special, as far as grade is concerned, delivered to the mill it will only bring around 30 cents/bft, and with prolly 2000 bft in the entire tree=$600, but as for the white oak-the bottom log alone should bring a couple grand.....hopefully


----------



## CanadianCarGuy (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice tree, I don't see hardwoods like that, mostly softwood with the odd maple tree down further south on Vancouver Island. You don't wear any chaps or protective pants when you run a saw, how come?


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 11, 2007)

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Nice tree, I don't see hardwoods like that, mostly softwood with the odd maple tree down further south on Vancouver Island. You don't wear any chaps or protective pants when you run a saw, how come?



i used to wear chaps.....even had them save my leg once...doesn't make sense but i don't wear them anymore, got a brand new set that ive never had on....doens't make sense i know..but i just wear the hard hat. i think this tree was only 60-80 years old-it just was on the right type of site and grew really fast.


----------



## arboralliance (Jun 12, 2007)

*Nice work!*

Guessing you didn't have much if any hinge and a deep face cut as there was a bit of lean and you wanted to avoid the typical basal tearing that oaks (and big trees) can do when set down slow or with plenty of hinge, normally i'd pick the crap outa this thread but sure seems like you've done a bit of this in your time? (Nice with no :censored: hinge spears or cavity to "tidy up" good clean butt on her, sweet!)

Always funny watchin the old tractor tyres runnin up over stumps left too high, your lookin after your skida boy there! (And gettin max log outa that tree, well done!)

You ever plunge in through the base cut of your face (scarf as we call them) so you have a centre relief then work around the sides without the side flare relief or guess you gotta take em off anyways?

I used to run an 088 with 26" (404 skip of course) on it allot and loved it, in big timber it was a treat and not bad to climb with either, had the 60" and the 36" but 26" was good for anything and the speed you needed was dynamite, I'm with you there on that one...


----------



## 1953greg (Jun 12, 2007)

anyone have any idea why i dont see the pics??

im using explorer


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 12, 2007)

arboralliance said:


> Guessing you didn't have much if any hinge and a deep face cut as there was a bit of lean and you wanted to avoid the typical basal tearing that oaks (and big trees) can do when set down slow or with plenty of hinge, normally i'd pick the crap outa this thread but sure seems like you've done a bit of this in your time? (Nice with no :censored: hinge spears or cavity to "tidy up" good clean butt on her, sweet!)
> 
> Always funny watchin the old tractor tyres runnin up over stumps left too high, your lookin after your skida boy there! (And gettin max log outa that tree, well done!)
> 
> ...



my hinge was two "ears" on each corner of the face cut...in one of the pics you can see where one of the "ears" starting pulling a root up out of the ground the reason for the deep face cut was because i bored into the face cut and then notched the sides and bored in through them...the tree was 77" across and i only had a 24" bar. and if you leave the heart holding in oak it with split. and yes ive done this once or twice. im gonna get a 36" bar to i don't have to widdle on them so much..i did used to have a 084 w/ a 24" bar-u could pretty well stand on that thing..thanks for the kind words


----------



## Buzz 880 (Jun 12, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> my hinge was two "ears" on each corner of the face cut...in one of the pics you can see where one of the "ears" starting pulling a root up out of the ground the reason for the deep face cut was because i bored into the face cut and then notched the sides and bored in through them...the tree was 77" across and i only had a 24" bar. and if you leave the heart holding in oak it with split. and yes ive done this once or twice. im gonna get a 36" bar to i don't have to widdle on them so much..i did used to have a 084 w/ a 24" bar-u could pretty well stand on that thing..thanks for the kind words



nice looking oak good falling job how many of them bad boys did you put down in a day?


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 12, 2007)

this was the only tree of that size on the job, alot of the trees are averaging around the 4' mark. alot of the trees have been very wooly and have taken alot of topping (time consuming) darn trees look like pin cushions because of all the limbs, and ive been averaging around 30 trees a day, dropped, topped, skidded and bucked. but i got into better timber at the end of the day and got the skid roads set up so the next few days should be smooth sailing and should be able to move alot of timber. hopefully


----------



## Buzz 880 (Jun 12, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> this was the only tree of that size on the job, alot of the trees are averaging around the 4' mark. alot of the trees have been very wooly and have taken alot of topping (time consuming) darn trees look like pin cushions because of all the limbs, and ive been averaging around 30 trees a day, dropped, topped, skidded and bucked. but i got into better timber at the end of the day and got the skid roads set up so the next few days should be smooth sailing and should be able to move alot of timber. hopefully



right on are you doing the skidding two the pic's of the 660 make me miss mine i hope dean sends it back to me soon.How much timber do you have on that block.


----------



## arboralliance (Jun 13, 2007)

*Not a problem...*

Be good to see a few more shots of the job over all, sounds like you're doin well for the wooly-ness of it...

That log looked real fine in the heart wood, any idea where its headed, what its use will be?

Them ears were sweet, nearly took pics of some big ol ears on this camphour job am doin at the moment, tricky, hilly, bendy, windy, limb encroaching, twisted, tall darlins they are!:censored:


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 13, 2007)

im not doing the skidding on this job-got a skidder man for that, but i'm doing all the cutting. i got the phone all last night and im gonna be bouncing to another job for a week or so, but i might still work on this one during the weekends or something. as for the destination of that one log-it s a blocking log, no grade, 16' and it will be cut into 12"xwide cants, and turned into mine mats(cants and bolted together with a thickness of 12") and bolt as many as it takes to be 5' wide, they very in lenghts from 14'-40' different lengths have different size requirements, some go to 8"xwide, other 10", some 12". and they are used to put under the "feet" of huge walking cranes so the feet don't sink in the mud...ill try to get a pic of some of the mats some time

im guessing that there is prolly around 50-75000bft left on the job, but not sure because it is spread out over roughly 1000 acres of ground. the job im moving to this morning is 32 acres with around 200,000 bft on some nice steep azz hills


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 13, 2007)

cool pics man, thanks for sharing

i'd love to get in on a job like that, hell just bucking would be fine for me

good luck on the next one


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jun 13, 2007)

Awesome pics
Get us some from the new job if you get a chance


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 13, 2007)

1953greg said:


> anyone have any idea why i dont see the pics??
> 
> im using explorer



Are you at work? The pics are hosted at photobucket and I can't see them either. Darn network policy!


----------



## 1953greg (Jun 13, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Are you at work? The pics are hosted at photobucket and I can't see them either. Darn network policy!



yep at work and photobucket is prolly blocked but i dont even see the photobucket link


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 13, 2007)

1953greg said:


> yep at work and photobucket is prolly blocked but i dont even see the photobucket link



I don't either, but if you click the quote button the invisible code will magically appear.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 13, 2007)

*nice*

Very nice pics Silogger! Good job also on getting that puppy down and skidded! Keep the pics comming! I enjoy them! It's nice to see how other people are doing it on other jobs! :chainsawguy: :biggrinbounce2:   :rockn:


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 13, 2007)

ill definitely get some pics of the new job that i moved to today, alot of good timber, grade&veneer white and red oaks...cutting along a nice bluff, good scenery....prolly gonna be cutting along a cliff face tom...should make for some neat pics..have a good 'un


----------



## Ed*L (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice job!
Good pics too.

That tree was definately reason enough to go to a 36" bar!

Ed


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 14, 2007)

here are a few more pics from the same job as the earlier pics, btw that one 16 ft log had 1200 bft in it


----------

